# New member ROI



## Reg1 (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi Everyone, I'm from ROI and new to this forum. I've been on the look out for a good TT 225 coupe for the past 2 years. I wanted an Irish car as imports tend to have high mileage and rust issues . Found the car for sale privately last week in a very upmarket area of Dublin. It's a 2004 black on black, cherished car, one mature professional owner from new, 118,000 kms on the clock,very comprehensive up to date main Audi dealer service history and currently taxed ( €630 ).The car is in beautiful condition, all detailed service receipts, all previous MOT's ( NCT in ROI ) , all previous tax discs were provided. Swore that I'd never buy a black car again but I knew that I'd never find another one in such original condition. The owner had even ordered a personalised 225 number plate from the motor registration office when new. It was a really nice touch and I was delighted when we quickly sealed the deal for €2,800. It's one hell of a car for money!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Reg1, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## Colin5e (Mar 17, 2020)

Welcome enjoy the tt there fun


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Reg1 (Mar 30, 2020)

Thanks everyone!


----------

